# Molche finden



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Wie kann man Molche finden? 

Ich habe 3-4 Molche im Teich, diese aber nur einmal gesehen, als ich Sie beim umgestalten aus dem Versteck gejagt habe. Seither habe ich Sie nicht wieder gesehen.

Carmen schrieb, das man sie am Tag ganz gut beobachten kann, aber ich habe Sie tagsüber noch nicht wieder entdeckt. 
Nun dachte ich, wenn Sie Nachtaktiv sind entdecke ich Sie Nachts und hab mir die Taschenlampe geschnappt und geleuchtet und gefunzelt, ein paar Kröten, ein Frosch, Goldfische die ihren Nachwuchs jagen, aber kein Molch entdeckt.

Wie kann ich die Molche am Besten anlocken oder gibt es bestimmte Plätze wo ich Sie finden kann?

Bewegen sich die Molche am Teichgrund? Da unten habe ich keine Chance einen Molch zu entdecken. 

Vieleicht sind sie ja wieder ausgezogen???

Also mich interressiert, wie ich es schaffen kann die Molche zur Zählung und Fotosession antreten zu lassen, bzw. würde mich interessieren ob Sie im Teich sind.

Ich wollte das Thema mit den Molchbildern (Zeigt her Eure Molche) nicht mit meinen Fragen kaputt machen.

Danke und Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Molche finden*

Hallo Thomas,

es kann durchaus sein, dass Deine Molche schon ausgewandert sind, denn in der Regel verlassen die meisten Arten das Wasser nach dem Laichgeschäft.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Molche finden*

Aha.

Ich dachte immer es sind Wasserbewohner und sind immer um das selbe Gewässer rum. Aber Du hast ja Recht, wenn Sie in den Teich einziehen können Sie ja wieder ausziehen. 

Früher hatte ich mal Unmengen an Molchen im Teich (Anderer Teich anderer Ort) ich hoffe, das wird wieder. 
Kaulquappen habe ich noch nicht entdeckt, die müssten ja vielleicht auch schon geschlüpft sein. (Muß mir mal ein Buch kaufen oder googlen) 

Ich muß mal suchen und jagen um dann evtl. einige retten zu können.

Danke Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Silke (12. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Molche finden*

Hallo,
also meine Molche sind noch da...
Sie jagen auch tagsüber nach Mückenlarven, Kaulquappen und anderem Getier. Sicher haben sie wieder gelaicht, aber das merke ich dann erst im Sommer.
Bei mir halten sie sich eigentlich überall auf. Auch im Tiefen habe ich sie schwimmen sehen.
Meist dort, wo die Sonne hinscheint.


----------



## Franzel5 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Molche finden*

Hallo,

die Molche müssen von Zeit zu Zeit an die Wasseroberfläche um Luft zu holen. Wenn Du Deinen Teich einige Zeit beobachtest müsstest Du sie eigentlich sehen können.

Gruß
Franz Josef


----------



## elkop (12. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Molche finden*

meine molche sind auch  noch da und bleiben erfahrungsgemäß bis fast zum herbst im wasser. molchqappen sind schwer zu sehen, wenn sie noch klein sind. sie sind sehr scheu und blitzschnell. vielleicht wollen sie nicht von ihren eltern aufgefressen werden

ich sehe sie, wenn ich mit einen dünnen staberl im substrat stochere. dann schießen sie durchs wasser und verschwinden ganz rasch wieder in irgendeinem versteck.


----------



## Biotopfan (12. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Molche finden*

Hei, ich seh sie meistens nur flüchten, wenn ich komme. Dann huscht gerade was weg und man kann die Siluette noch erkennen...Manchmal, wenn man absolut bewegungslos ausharrt kann man ihnen auch zusehen, wie sie den Teich nach fressbarem abklappern...
Was wichtig ist damit sie nicht auswandern sind Stein und Todholzhaufen, viel Pflanzenmaterial, das auch über Winter bleibt, schattige Plätze.
Letztes Jahr, als wir schönes Wetter um die Zeit hatten, war viel beim Nachbarsmädchen los, die ihr Spielhaus genau hinter unserem Teich hat...
Da hab ich keinen einzigen Molch gesehen :-( Diesjahr war sie wenig draußen und schon sind welche da...
Nur könnten sie sich mal besser in Pose setzen, meine Kompaktdigi hat kein Tele...


----------



## wmt (13. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Molche finden*

Das Verhalten ist recht unterschiedlich, meine verlassen bis zum Herbst das Wasser nicht (Was si dann machen, wess ich nicht, aber ich habe zumindestens ab Mitte Oktober keine bei mir mehr zu Gesicht bekommen.



> Bis zum Juli haben die meisten Teichmolche das Gewässer verlassen, um an Land zu leben. Einige bleiben aber auch mehr oder weniger dauerhaft aquatil (vergleiche: Nördlicher Kammmolch). Im Oktober oder November (Mitteleuropa) ziehen sich die Tiere in frostsichere terrestrische Unterschlüpfe zurück; manche überwintern auch im Gewässer.


 _aus http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teichmolch_


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Molche finden*

Danke für die Infos. Ich werd wohl nicht mitbekommen, ob Molchis im Teich sind oder nicht. Ich hoffe mal ja. Wenn Sie so extrem schreckhaft sind, dann sorgt Hundi schon dafür, dass ich sie nie zu sehen bekomme. Die Molchquappen werde ich suchen um sie vor den ganzen Kanibalen zu retten, sofern welche da sind. Bis jetzt habe ich nur Goldinachwuchs entdeckt. 

Ich habe immer einen Käscher an den Regentonnen und fang die Mückenlarfen und tu Sie in den Teich, da drehen die Orfen völlig frei bei so nem Festessen. Und wenn sich die Molchis anstrengen bekommen Sie auch was ab.


Danke und Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Dieter_B (14. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Molche finden*

Molche finden, kein Broblem, mal abends mit einer Taschenlampe an den Teich gehen und mal den Uferbereich ableuchten.
Wir haben jetzt den Teich seit 2007 und unter jedem Stein oder Steinplatte am Ufer verschteckt sich tagsüber ein Molch.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Molche finden*

Hallo Dieter,

Ich leuchte und funzle ja schon des nächtens, aber kein Molch...

Ich weis auch nicht, wo die Molche herkamen, die ich gesehen habe. Unter den Steinplatten, die ich extra hingestellt sind Sie nicht. 

Ich weiß es wirklich nicht, vielleicht sind Sie wirklich ausgezogen. 
Ich werds weiter im Auge behalten.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Dieter_B (14. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Molche finden*

Ja, so ist das mit den Molchen, die hauen auch irgendwann wieder ab und verkriechen sich irgendwo.
Aber es sind immernoch welche im Teich, selbst in der Vogeltränge (Ebenerdig) die wir haben war einer drinn und nun sind dort kleine Molchwinzlinge zu sehen.


----------

